# Urian Oakes on victorious Christian living



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 28, 2020)

_Concl._ 4. _Every true Believer manageth a successful War, and is sure of Conquest._ My meaning is not that every Christian hath a certainty of persuasion that he shall prevail, or overcome; for many an one is ready to say sometimes _that he shall one day fall by the hand of this or that Saul:_ but there is a certainty of the thing in itself. I speak of the certainty of the object, or the truth of this Proposition [Every Believer shall certainly conquer the Enemies of his Soul] not of the certainty of the Subject, the certioration of the Believer, or his persuasion and assurance that he shall be victorious at last. A Believer shall certainly win the day and conquer all Opposers, whatever his unbelieving heart may at any time suggest to the contrary. Hence _Paul_ speaks of it as a thing done: _we do more then overcome._ This may be made out thus:

1._ A Believer in this life gets many signal Victories._ He is not able indeed utterly to drive out the _Canaanites,_ they will abide in his Land (Heart, I mean) and be rebelling and vexing him frequently: but the Lord gives him many remarkable victories over them. There are some memorable days and happy times wherein the People of God come out of the Field victorious, and triumph over their spiritual Enemies. They _set their feet in the neck of their Lusts, and lay their Corruptions bleeding at their feet,_ and do so resist Satan as to _rout him and put him to flight. ..._

For more, see Urian Oakes on victorious Christian living.


----------



## bookslover (Jun 28, 2020)

Who was Urian Oakes?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 28, 2020)

bookslover said:


> Who was Urian Oakes?



A president of Harvard and a New England Congregationalist. I have not been able to locate a portrait of him.


----------



## bookslover (Jun 29, 2020)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> A president of Harvard and a New England Congregationalist. I have not been able to locate a portrait of him.



Thanks, Daniel.


----------

